
Ask HN: Any good online CS / CE / etc. bachelors that's arent scams? - non-entity
A lot of online schools &#x2F; programs seem to fall under one or more of the following categories<p>- For profit online scams (University of Phoenix,  Full Sail, etc.)<p>- No online undergrad degrees or useless online undergrad degrees (it seems that the few reputable schools with online programs fall under this one)<p>- Not flat out scams, but the education seems subpar and I don&#x27;t trust them after a cursory look? (SNHU, WGV, etc. A lot of these almost seem like slightly better bootcamps)<p>My question is, is there any decent online bachelors programs for fields like CS?
======
whoback
I'm a current student in the Harvard Extension School concentrating in CS and
can answer any questions you have.

Edit: Should say for the record the Harvard program is not a scam, highly
reputable (Harvard), classes / professors are the best I've ever encountered,
students range from duds to awe inspiring as most places do.

~~~
OldHand2018
Are you doing the undergrad or graduate program and do you live in the
Cambridge area?

I am in the graduate program and agree that it has been excellent so far
(about halfway done). In my most recent course I ended up presenting my final
project at a well-known conference and have been working with the professor on
another research project over the summer. Despite being in my mid-40s I am now
considering a doctoral degree.

I think it shows that you are not a "lesser" student that snuck in the back
door, you are a Harvard student with the same potential and ability to achieve
if you work hard and want to make the most of the experience.

~~~
rcavezza
That's pretty cool! I'm also going through the graduate program. I'm two
classes in and I'm taking two this semester. Any chance you'd want to grab
coffee and talk about the program? I'd love to hear about your experiences and
the project you presented.

~~~
whoback
Hey Bob I'm local. Not going through the grad program (undergrad) but would
still be down to grab a coffee and chat. Shoot me an email: whoback [at]
g.harvard.edu

------
kcao
University of London's BSc in CS should be relatively reputable -
[https://london.ac.uk/courses/computer-
science](https://london.ac.uk/courses/computer-science)

------
rcavezza
I would start with these: [https://thebestschools.org/rankings/best-online-
bachelors-co...](https://thebestschools.org/rankings/best-online-bachelors-
computer-science/)

Scroll past the ads that mention the "schools" you mentioned, and take a look
at the list that starts with the University of Florida's program at number
one.

I'm not personally familiar with the schools on the list above; however, I am
currently going through Harvard's extension school for a graduate degree in
software engineering. This has worked out well for me thus far. They also
offer an undergraduate degree. You can find information about that one here
[https://www.extension.harvard.edu/academics/bachelor-
liberal...](https://www.extension.harvard.edu/academics/bachelor-liberal-arts-
degree/degree-requirements)

------
gedy
Oregon State has one, geared toward a second bachelor's:

[https://ecampus.oregonstate.edu/online-
degrees/undergraduate...](https://ecampus.oregonstate.edu/online-
degrees/undergraduate/computer-science/)

------
unknown_orbit
The University of Missouri Rolla is a highly regarded engineering school. They
have a distance graduate program:

[https://dce.mst.edu/credit/degrees/computerscience/index.htm...](https://dce.mst.edu/credit/degrees/computerscience/index.html)

For what it's worth their graduate engineering programs are rated #22 on US
News:

[https://www.usnews.com/education/online-
education/missouri-u...](https://www.usnews.com/education/online-
education/missouri-university-of-science--technology-OENG0076/engineering)

------
samtimalsina
WGU has been recommended a few times on HN. Worth checking out.

~~~
OldHand2018
I've known a few people that attended WGU.

Like all online options, you need to be strongly self-motivated to succeed.
Their education model is different from most universities that you will
encounter. A class more or less takes as long as it needs. Once you have
demonstrated that you can satisfy the requirements for passing, you pass and
move on. If you have a lot of experience in a certain area, this can be a
wonderful way to accumulate credits.

If you are looking for the "college experience", you'd probably want to look
elsewhere, but if you have a need for a degree for career advancement or grad
school, it appears to be very worthwhile. Keep in mind that it is a real
public university accredited by the same board as Washington and Oregon. It's
not a joke by any means.

------
boespflr
Graduated from Oregon state CS online not too long ago, not the best but not a
scam either.

------
eddof13
[https://csc.uis.edu/online-undergraduate-
admission](https://csc.uis.edu/online-undergraduate-admission) I think the
actual degree doesn't have an online designation

------
baccredited
>any decent online bachelors programs for fields like CS

Are you looking for a degree or a job?

If looking for a job, take a look at:
[https://lambdaschool.com/](https://lambdaschool.com/)

------
adeelanwar
Harvard Extension. If you keep over a 3.5 you have the option to take the same
classes as Harvard College Students for your entire time at Harvard.

